# Does your crock-pot spit water?



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Mine does and it's driving me crazy. I have a Hamilton Beach and it starts spitting water about 2hrs after I start it. Is this normal?


----------



## MamaHen2J&J (May 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elmh23* 
Mine does and it's driving me crazy. I have a Hamilton Beach and it starts spitting water about 2hrs after I start it. Is this normal?

No... LOL My crockpot is much more disiciplined! Just kidding! It doesn't spit but it does start to rattle when it gets really hot, the glass top starts to vibrate.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

My old one did. Made a huge mess. My Rival doesn't, though.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

Do you have a plastic lid? There was an unfortunate era in crock-pot manufacturing where they went to plastic lids. They don't have enough weight to keep the seal in and they spit.

Weight the lid with something or use another glass lid that fits the crockpot. I weighted for awhile but now I have a pampered chef lid that fits the crockpot.


----------



## Radish4ever (Oct 16, 2005)

Mine does, but only after several hours on high. It's an HB too


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

It's a glass top, but seems really light. Maybe it's just an HB problem.


----------



## happy & blessed (Aug 3, 2006)

Mine is a rival (with a glass lid) and it spits water and makes a racket! I have to put a dish towel under it when using it. I think the lid isn't heavy enough, but I haven't thought of a way to get it to stay down tighter....


----------



## LovinLiviLou (Aug 8, 2004)

I put a coffee cup on top of mine (upside down, of course) and it keeps it in place.


----------

